# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  57 مليـون عـرض تشلسـي لـريبيـري

## العالي عالي

::

::



لازال نادي تشلسي يحاول شراء جناح نادي بايرن ميونيخ فرانك ريبيري وهذه المره بعرض يفوق الـ57 مليـون جنيه استرليني قبل أسبوع فقط من إغلآق الإنتقآلات .

::

تشلسي ومجموعة من أندية عمالقة آوروبآ حآولو شرآء اللاعب ولكن قوبل عرضهم برفض قاطع من ادارة النادي البافاري وقد وصل أقوى العروض لـ80 مليـون .

::

ويأتـي عرض تشلسي بعد شرآء النادي البآفآري لآريين روبن ويتوقع أن يحل مكآن ريبيري في الفريق في حال رحيله .

::

يذكر أن نادي تشلسي حافظ على لآعبيه بالإضافة لصفقة اللاعب الروسي زيركوف .

----------

